# Snowbird/Cairo Spring Trial



## SusanExo (Nov 12, 2012)

Stake locations for the Snowbird/Cairo Spring Trial are as follow:

Open: Tired Bottom (John Stracka's)
Amateur: Whoa Nellie Farm (Ken Neil's)
Derby: Whoa Nellie Farm (Ken Neil's)

Caution: The weather prediction for the weekend is very wet. Please take extreme caution when driving on these private properties. Follow all signs.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby callbacks to the 3rd series

2,4,8,10,12,13,14,15,19,20,21,22,23

13 total


----------



## SusanExo (Nov 12, 2012)

The Derby did not conclude the 3rd series due to storms. We will resume at 8 am sharp tomorrow at the same location and finish the 8 dogs that did not run. Since our carrying over interferes with the start of the Derby at the Women's trial, we will run dogs running Women's first. Please be there on time. The running order will be: 14, 15, 20, 21, 22, 8, 19, 23.

We are hoping the Amateur will be able to begin on time at Whoa Nellie Farm as scheduled.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

The Amateur will probably be starting closer to 9am on the Whoa Nellie Farm. Please be sure to follow the signs because we have had a lot of rain and don't want anyone to get stuck. Thanks


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Results

1st-#20 Chrome O/H Rita Jones
2nd-#19 Gibbs O/H Susan Exo
3rd-#4 Lizzee H/ Jim Van Engen O/Tom & Bonnie Richotte
4th-#15 Gus O/H Chase Haws
RJ-#10
JAM- 22

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Congrats Rita and Chrome!


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Congratulations Bonnie and Lizzie! WTG


----------



## Chad Beard (May 17, 2011)

Congratulations Gus and Chase!

Congratulations Chrome and Rita


----------



## FoxHollowKennels (Jul 26, 2009)

Congratulations to Susan and Gibbs.!!!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

6,10,25,26,27,28,36,50,56

9 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

1,2,3,4,9,11,12,15,16,17,21,24,25,26,31,34,35,36,39,45

20 Total


----------



## Mcgnaw (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks Brenda


----------



## Randy Spangler (Oct 7, 2007)

Congratulations to Warren and Susan Exo on Gibb's 2nd in the Derby!


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Congrats Bonnie & Tom on Lizzee's 3rd! 

M


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results

1st- #36 Dolly O/H Ken Neil ( New FC-AFC)
2nd-#26 Vapor O/H Ken Neil
3rd-#6 Mully H/Wayne Curtis O/Randy & Mary Spangler
4th-#25 Pismo H/Lynn Troy O/Brian Smithey
RJ-#50 Levi H/Wayne Curtis O/Susan & Warren Exo
JAMS- 27,28,56

Congrats to All !! Go Windy Babies !!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st - #3 Wiley O/H Chris Parkinson (New AFC & Qual for Natl Am)
2nd- #39 Czar O/H Kathy Vignos Folsom
3rd-# 45 Pulp O/H Charlie Hays
4th-# 9 Spidey O/H Roger Magnusson
RJ - Dolly O/H Ken Neil
JAMS- 36,24,16,31

Congrats to All !!! Especially Chris and Wiley .... Been knocking on the door for a while....way to go Chris!!! Pack your bags your going to Vermont!!&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56855;


----------



## Furball (Feb 23, 2006)

WOW!!! GREAT news!
Congrats Brenda & Ken, and yes, especially Chris on Wiley's Amateur win! Fantastic.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Congrats Chris and Wiley.


----------



## FoxHollowKennels (Jul 26, 2009)

Congrats Chris and Wiley!!!!


----------

